# Green shrimps photos



## igor.kanshyn

Hi,

Just some photos of nicely colored babaulti shrimps







I'm thinking about creating a tank without plants or, at least, with non-green plants. Does anyone know any?


----------



## camboy012406

nice green shrimps you got there igor


----------



## BlueEL

Super nice!  Any pictures of a male and berried ones?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you! I will try to make more pictures soon.

I have seen some babies recently!


----------



## BlueEL

What parameters do you keep them in?


----------



## ShrimpieLove

That would be really nice for them to have no green in their tank.... Maybe dark driftwood and black rocks with a dark colored plant and maybe one of those pink colored plants, they will stand out !


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Igor, pm'd you...let me know OK. thanks


----------



## bettaforu

Igor you are lucky you can see yours....mine hide in the moss and I hardly ever see them except maybe at feeding time. However one of them (I lost 6 out of 10) was berried and now I have babies stuck to the front of the tank  Hopefully they will grow up! You got any? Are the babies green too?


----------



## CoryKat

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just some photos of nicely colored babaulti shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about creating a tank without plants or, at least, with non-green plants. Does anyone know any?


Awesome shrimp and they look even better in person! I have shrimp envy...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ShrimpieLove said:


> That would be really nice for them to have no green in their tank.... Maybe dark driftwood and black rocks with a dark colored plant and maybe one of those pink colored plants, they will stand out !


I was thinking about reddish plants as well, but it's not so usual 

I might need to switch back to blue gravel, like here: a yellow shrimp on a blue gravel.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bettaforu said:


> Igor you are lucky you can see yours....mine hide in the moss and I hardly ever see them except maybe at feeding time. However one of them (I lost 6 out of 10) was berried and now I have babies stuck to the front of the tank  Hopefully they will grow up! You got any? Are the babies green too?


You right, they are hard to find between plants.
I have lots of small babies, they are transparent.

Babaulti shrimps babies grow slower than neocaridina species. They remain small for longer time.


----------



## camboy012406

try rainbow pebbles igor


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video*

Look at the video I did at the same day. 
Video: Green babaulti shrimps are eating a fancy shrimp food


----------



## arktixan

Gorgeous colour 
I wish i had space for more tanks ><


----------



## MrTOTW

Those shrimp look amazing! I have seen some of your other shrimp as well (yellow, crs) If only I didn't have 2 Dwarf Puffers in my 10 gallon I would really consider shrimp as colorful as yours. Strange, my DP's don't notice the ghost shrimp at all, sometimes they actually feed on the same bloodworm together peacefully, but so many people say the DP's are absolute monsters when it comes to shrimp, I don't want to risk it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Gorgeous colour
> I wish i had space for more tanks ><


There is a good news for you Jon 
These shrimps are Caridina cf. babaulti, they are* not intebreed* with neocaridina or crystals or tigers. They can live with other shrimps you might have.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

MrTOTW said:


> Those shrimp look amazing! I have seen some of your other shrimp as well (yellow, crs) If only I didn't have 2 Dwarf Puffers in my 10 gallon I would really consider shrimp as colorful as yours. Strange, my DP's don't notice the ghost shrimp at all, sometimes they actually feed on the same bloodworm together peacefully, but so many people say the DP's are absolute monsters when it comes to shrimp, I don't want to risk it.


CPD will attack and eat small (baby) shrimps, but not adults. 
Ghost shrimps are even bigger that ordinary dwarf freshwater shrimps. In fact, ghost shrimps are bigger than CPD


----------



## MrTOTW

igor.kanshyn said:


> CPD will attack and eat small (baby) shrimps, but not adults.
> Ghost shrimps are even bigger that ordinary dwarf freshwater shrimps. In fact, ghost shrimps are bigger than CPD


Right, by CPD you mean Danios? I think that the Dwarf Puffers will view those colorful shrimp as pretty tasty looking, heck they look so nice they look tasty to me too ( just kidding ) 

Since it is to my knowledge that you are one of the go-to shrimp guys around here  I was wondering if you have any experience with Macro shrimp, Big Al's in North York is having a sale this weekend with Red Claw Shrimp and I was wondering if you think they're compatible with Dwarf Puffers or various shrimp like RCS or both.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

MrTOTW said:


> Right, by CPD you mean Danios? I think that the Dwarf Puffers will view those colorful shrimp as pretty tasty looking, heck they look so nice they look tasty to me too ( just kidding )
> 
> Since it is to my knowledge that you are one of the go-to shrimp guys around here  I was wondering if you have any experience with Macro shrimp, Big Al's in North York is having a sale this weekend with Red Claw Shrimp and I was wondering if you think they're compatible with Dwarf Puffers or various shrimp like RCS or both.


Ups, I'm sorry. I read about Dwarf Puffers, then for some reason I decided that it was CPD 

Red claw and other Macrobrachium shrimps are bigger and grow slowly. The worst part that they are aggressive and fight with all smaller creatures they have in a tank. They live in a colony where there is one alpha males and all the others are obey his leadership or would be killed 

I haven't tried them. I have CPO crayfish. It's something similar in keeping


----------



## Alexpatrascu

I've been meaning to ask you Igor....what camera do you use to take these great photos ?!?

My camera just broke and I wanna buy a good macro camera...


----------



## MrTOTW

igor.kanshyn said:


> Ups, I'm sorry. I read about Dwarf Puffers, then for some reason I decided that it was CPD
> 
> Red claw and other Macrobrachium shrimps are bigger and grow slowly. The worst part that they are aggressive and fight with all smaller creatures they have in a tank. They live in a colony where there is one alpha males and all the others are obey his leadership or would be killed
> 
> I haven't tried them. I have CPO crayfish. It's something similar in keeping


I picked up 2 Red Claw Shrimp from Big Al's, one of them is doing fine and nips at my ADF every once in a while because my ADF has poor eyesight and tries to lunge itself at everything nearby that moves, so I guess the shrimp is just trying to act defensively. But one of my Shrimp died a couple of hours after I introduced it to my tank.  I have no clue why, I checked my ph, ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, everything checked out.. I'm going to have to go back and get my shrimp a buddy.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

MrTOTW said:


> I picked up 2 Red Claw Shrimp from Big Al's, one of them is doing fine and nips at my ADF every once in a while because my ADF has poor eyesight and tries to lunge itself at everything nearby that moves, so I guess the shrimp is just trying to act defensively. But one of my Shrimp died a couple of hours after I introduced it to my tank.  I have no clue why, I checked my ph, ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, everything checked out.. I'm going to have to go back and get my shrimp a buddy.


Red claw shrimps should be aggressive, I've read about that, no personal experience. Just wait until it grow and will comfortable in a tank 

BA should have some kind of warranty. At least, they give you a good good discount. Do not forget to bring your dead shrimp.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

So....what camera do you use to take these great photos ?!?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Alexpatrascu said:


> So....what camera do you use to take these great photos ?!?


Thank you.



It's nothing fancy. It's *Canon PowerShot A610*


----------



## MrTOTW

igor.kanshyn said:


> Red claw shrimps should be aggressive, I've read about that, no personal experience. Just wait until it grow and will comfortable in a tank
> 
> BA should have some kind of warranty. At least, they give you a good good discount. Do not forget to bring your dead shrimp.


The Red Claw Shrimp are pretty aggressive when it comes to food and practically dominates my tank. I guess I have some pretty pathetic puffers, although those claws don't look too enticing, I am planning on heading over to BA and getting him a bud as soon as time permits, perhaps even today. I am surprised you use such a camera with great success, if you check my album, the photos are taken with an 8 (I believe) mp camera, and some of those pictures are pretty blurry as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

MrTOTW said:


> The Red Claw Shrimp are pretty aggressive when it comes to food and practically dominates my tank. I guess I have some pretty pathetic puffers, although those claws don't look too enticing, I am planning on heading over to BA and getting him a bud as soon as time permits, perhaps even today. I am surprised you use such a camera with great success, if you check my album, the photos are taken with an 8 (I believe) mp camera, and some of those pictures are pretty blurry as well.


Number of mega-pixels is not a key characteristic of a camera  I'm dreaming about a camera with good macrolens.

I spend lots of time taking pictures and then I can select only few ones that are good enough to show


----------



## Alexpatrascu

igor.kanshyn said:


> Number of mega-pixels is not a key characteristic of a camera  I'm dreaming about a camera with good macrolens.
> 
> I spend lots of time taking pictures and then I can select only few ones that are good enough to show


Do you use the Manual option when you take our shots or the Auto with macro ?!?!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Alexpatrascu said:


> Do you use the Manual option when you take our shots or the Auto with macro ?!?!


I have Manual and auto options, but I usually use Auto. Manual option is hard to adjust and hard to verify via a small screen.
The biggest problem with macro shots is finding a right focus


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Number of mega-pixels is not a key characteristic of a camera  I'm dreaming about a camera with good macrolens.
> 
> I spend lots of time taking pictures and then I can select only few ones that are good enough to show


Nailed it on the Mega Pixels...

Mega Pixels.. is pretty much how big you can print out an image, obviously the higher the Mega Pixels, the bigger the photo you can develop.

I believe they said, a 12MP Camera, can do up to a 16 x 20 photo. Which traditionally most people do not do, the average person will only develop a 8 x 10 photo, nothing larger.

Sorry to de-rail a bit Igor .

I cannot wait til I see more updates from your tank(s).


----------



## Riceburner

well...sort of. With more megapixels, you can crop more too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I'm not a specialist, but from what I read, more mega-pixels with the same lens does not help. 
The light coming from the lens is the same, the size of a matrix with pixels is the same. With more pixels (light detectors) on the same matrix size, we just have each of them smaller. That usually means that they become inaccurate (have more color nose). Also each of them gets less light, that makes camera keeps lens open for a longer time to get a similar picture as with a less mega-pixel matrix. 
It's briefly 

At the same time, I'm sure that my next camera will have more and more mega-pixels


----------



## Riceburner

Sort of. More megapixels with a crappy lens still won't get better...but more with a good lens means more room to crop and still have good quality. Think of it like this...let's say a 10MP image can be enlarged to 16x12. If you crop that in half you have a 5MP that's good for 8x10. Now if you are only going to use the image for a 4x6 or a computer monitor, you can crop even more. That's with a sharp lens. Some of my shots of fry/shrimps are cropped to half their original size, but on a monitor they still can be zoomed in for fine detail....just not as much as a full uncropped shot. So depending on your end use and lens, more MP may or may not make a difference....can't hurt though.


----------



## arktixan

Riceburner said:


> well...sort of. With more megapixels, you can crop more too.


Yes that's true as well, totally forgot about Cropping! HA!


----------

